# Third time is the charm.



## guruatbol (Dec 18, 2013)

I just finished my third try at cheese.  

The first time I used a soldering iron and a pan of hickory chips.  The handle melted leaving the cheese with a plastic flavor.  It also got hot.  I used my gas grill.

The second time I used my MES 30" and it all melted.  I had cheese that looked like ice cycles.  I used apple and cherry and it made awesome Mac and cheese.

 This time I used my MES 30 and an AMNSP that arrived today.  I used pecan because they sent the wrong pellets.

It looks and smells awesome!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mel

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goliath (Dec 18, 2013)

persistence pays off for sure....

looks great, as everyone on here has said ya need to rest it at least a few weeks. i did my 1st cheese last week, smelled great so i had a nibble.......

TASTED LIKE I PUT A CAMPFIRE OUT WITH IT !!!!!

 so hopefully it will be a little more decent by new years.. HA HA HA


----------



## wade (Dec 19, 2013)

Once it has dried for a day or so, if you have a vac packer use that as it will help the flavour to mature without smoking out everything else in the fridge.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 20, 2013)

BRAVO! I love seeing all the smoked cheese on this site - having never smoked cheese - and am impressed! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## guruatbol (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks guys and Leah!  I have a friend from another site that sent me here and he is always showing us his salmon and cheese.  I just had to try.  If not for all the good info here and the ideas, I would never have been able to do it!

Thanks again for a wonderful site I can get advice and help from!

Mel


----------



## mattman1010 (Dec 22, 2013)

How do you smoke cheese


----------



## guruatbol (Dec 22, 2013)

I cut it in butter cube sizes and place it on a rack.

In the smoker it goes.

Using my AMNPS smoke tray with wood pellets of your choice.  I used pecan once, cherry and apple once and hickory once.

Then I leave the cheese in for three hours.  I do not turn on my smoker.

It runs about 70-80 degrees inside the smoker.

Mel

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## driedstick (Dec 25, 2013)

Looks great Mel - now the waiting period


----------



## ajbert (Dec 25, 2013)

Looking good so far!  I did my first smoked cheese run last month.  Cheddar, Colby Jack and Pepper Jack.  Also threw in some cheese sticks and butter for good measure,  I couldn't wait to try the butter more than a week and the first stick was...good...kinda.  It had a smokey smell and flavor but something else was there, almost metallic.  The second stick was used about a week later and was much better but not something to write home about.  I still have six more sticks to eat up.

The cheese sticks?  Not so good.  The dogs seem to like them, though.  I used hickory and I'm thinking it might have been a bit too strong.  Next go 'round I'll use apple.  As for the cheddar, Colby jack and pepper jack?  They are still vacuum packed and I'm not sure what I'll find when I open them.  It's been about a month or more so I may leave them in a little longer.

This is all a learning experience for me and I am truly enjoying it.


----------



## guruatbol (Dec 25, 2013)

Today when I served my smoked Cheddar, jack, mozzarella, swiss, and Munster after 2 weeks of aging in vacuum sealed bags, I noticed that they were pretty strong.  But as the day went on and they sat out the got more mellow.

I think I will go back to wrapping them in plastic wrap to age.

I also think I will smoke them for less time. 

First time I used hickory, then a mix of Apple and cherry and the last batch was pecan.  Out of the three I like the pecan.

With butter it too mellows out as it sits in the open.  I only left it in for a half hour.

I will be sending some to my foody daughter in Chicago soon.

Mel
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 25, 2013)

what an awesome experience...   look at all the things learned on these smokes....  and then get to eat it as well....    Thumbs Up


----------



## mattman1010 (Dec 26, 2013)

When i get done smoking the cheese can i just use a ziplock bag or does it need a vaccum seal i dont have a sealer so any ideas would be helpful.  ty.  matthew.  





guruatbol said:


> I cut it in butter cube sizes and place it on a rack.
> 
> In the smoker it goes.
> 
> ...


thanks mel


----------



## driedstick (Dec 26, 2013)

That looks great


----------

